# [solved]problems with realtek rtl8187b based wireless device

## theeverlastinggreed

Hi all, I'm currently trying to connect my new box to the internet via wireless. I have a NetGear WG111v3 usb adaptor. Following http://www.gentoo-wiki.info/RTL8187B, I managed to get the kernel to recognise the device. I did 

```
ifconfig wlan0 up
```

 That succeed, but iwconfig would report there to be no wireless extensions.

But for some strange and bizarre reason, the wireless card worked in the Ubuntu livecd...

Any ideas will be very much appreciated.Last edited by theeverlastinggreed on Wed Jun 29, 2011 1:36 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## DONAHUE

check that wifi radio is on: led? switch? key? key combination? BIOS setting?

does kernel config have:

 *Quote:*   

> -*- Networking support  --->
> 
> -*-   Wireless  ---> 
> 
>  --- Wireless                                                     
> ...

 

----------

## theeverlastinggreed

Thank you so very much! It turns out that it is to do with kernel misconfiguration. I left out

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> [*] cfg80211 wireless extensions compatibility
> 
> [*] Wireless extensions sysfs files 
> ...

 

Thanks again.

----------

